# Good news for those awating Butcher's 'First Lord's Fury" (Codex Alera) - Update



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

FWIW, the pre-order price for 'First Lord's Fury' by Jim Butcher has dropped to $9.00 (edited - was $9.99). Was $14.27 for a long time. Release date 11/24.

With the way prices have been bouncing around, you might want to consider locking in this price now.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Pre-order done.  Now I just go to wait till 11/24.


----------



## Barbara S (Oct 31, 2008)

That's great news. I just clicked the preorder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

hmmm I have to cancel my first pre-order and then reorder it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> hmmm I have to cancel my first pre-order and then reorder it?


You might ask Amazon to be sure, but probably not. When the price drops before a book comes out, you end up paying whatever the price is on release day. 'Cause your card hasn't been charged yet and won't be until then. Now AFTER the book is out, if the price drops, they won't generally refund the difference; though with Kindle books they do have the 7 day thing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I checked my account and it had the preorder on at $14.27. I cancelled it and then re-ordered it at the $9.99 price. I flt it was better to do it while I was thinking about it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Doesn't Amazon have a policy of charging you the lowest price available at any date after you've pre-ordered?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

No idea. When I checked my pre-order area it had the old price. It was easy enough to cancel the one order and pre-order at the lower price.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Note the edit in the OP. Price has now dropped to $9.00. Part of the ongoing Walmart/Amazon wars, perhaps?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

http://jim-butcher.com/books/alera/6/fullpreview.php

They have started posting the preview chapters on Jim's Website. YEAH!!!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Woohooo!!
I pre-ordered, but this is a much more reasonable price!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Why does he have tow ait until the end of November to release his book? I want it now. Now darn it!!!!


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a quote from Amazon's Pre-order price guarantee which you all need to read.

"Pre-order Price Guarantee applies only to qualifying items displaying the offer message on their product detail pages. Items that do not display the offer message do not qualify, regardless of the nature of the items."

This is what is shown for the pre-order for the Blu-ray version of Monsters, Inc.

List Price:  $40.99
Price: $26.99 & eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime
You Save: $14.00 (34%)
Pre-order Price Guarantee.

If you don't see the "Pre-order Price Guarantee." where it's shown in the example then there is no price adjustment, so cancel and re-order at the lower price.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The latest chapter has been posted at Jim's web site. Good stuff there.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the Heads Up!

I didn't realize Amazon wouldn't charge my cc immediately, so I was holding off on the preorder til next week (new billing cycle lol!)  I've already gone back and hit pre-order as this is the one author both hubby and I read


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Price drop Alert!

Pre-Order is now $7.20 for Kindle


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

ohhhh this is so awesome. Anyone who wants to get started on the book can read the first five chapters at Jim's website.

He is an evil man.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Amazon automatically changed my order under the MAnage Your Kindle section to $7.20 from $9.00 so it looks like you don't have to cancel and re-order


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just cheked mine. It says $9 on the page but when I hit check details it is $7.20.

I love my Kindle. $9 for the hardcover would be a great deal but $7.20? 

And it comes at 12:01  tonight right? hmmm I might be getting a bit of a cold...


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

My page said $9, my Details said $9 so I cancelled and re- preordered


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

(Sigh) It is sitting on Tavar at home and I wanna go read it. silly work


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

It's out!!!!!!!!


*screams down the house*

But i have to read through the other books in the series again before I start this one... I want to refresh everything in my head ^_^;;;


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

So what did you think? I am holding off on specific comments so I don't spoil folks but I would love to know when people have finished reading.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Loved it!

spoilers below


Spoiler



Actually I was kinda surprised by how few characters we knew got killed, I rather felt like the bit w/ the Healer Mom and son causing a rift w/ Tavi was tossed in there because something bad had to happen Tavi personally - the personal casulties were very light, tho millions of the general populus were killed off. K demending to be properly courted and the reasons behind where hilarious and sweet at the same time. Very happy w/ the Fidelius/Marcus resolution - tho I was unclear who exactly knew about him



I sped thru in in about a day, hubby has it now-- I'm looking forward to a reread at a sligtly slower pace~


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks good so far, I'm just hoping he doesn't end it by Deux ex Machina, which is the only way it seems the good guys can win as of 2 or 3 chapters in.....


----------

